# Weird problem (Computer freezes on boot screen)



## Flava0ne (May 26, 2012)

I recently had to RMA my motherboard because I was constantly getting BSOD's. Prior to that, I RMA'ed my CPU because I thought that it was originally the cause for the BSOD's and Intel even sent me a brand new replacement.

So after getting those two components replaced, I freshly installed Windows. But right after installing the latest nVidia drivers for my video cards, after restart, my computer just freezes up on the Windows boot screen. When that happened I thought that one of my video cards might have went bad. With only one of my video cards installed, I re-installed Windows, followed up with the nVidia drivers, but again my computer freezes up on the Windows boot screen. Tried the exact same thing with my other video card, but same results. 

I then RMA'ed both of my video cards and MSI even sent me brand new (I think they were anyways because it still had the protective film stuck on the Twin Frozr III heatsinks but not in retail packaging) replacements. But even now, with the replacement video cards, my computer still freezes up on the Windows boot screen right after installing the nVidia drivers. 

The only components that I haven't RMA'ed is both of my memory kits and my RevoDrive. I just finished running Memtest86+ for approximately 24 hours, which no errors were found. Now, I really have no idea what the problem could be. Even tried fully resetting my CMOS, by making sure my computer was completely powered down, pressing the CMOS reset button and then removing the motherboard battery for 10 minutes.

Any inputs or suggestions that could help me resolve this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I've left all the settings to stock default and didn't overclock anything ever since I received my replacements.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2012)

Have you run tests on your HDD's?


----------



## Frick (May 26, 2012)

You have another PSU around you can try? That and the HDD's are the only thing left to check it seems.


----------



## Flava0ne (May 26, 2012)

Only HDD I have is external.

Don't have another PSU. But I try to get it RMA'ed for a replacement. Can't afford to buy a brand new one right now.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> Only HDD I have is external.



How is it connected to your computer? If you're using a esata port, sounds like it could be a driver issue.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 26, 2012)

Cables.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 26, 2012)

Sounds like its something how you have your hard drive configured, or the drive (possibly compatability issues).


----------



## Flava0ne (May 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> How is it connected to your computer? If you're using a esata port, sounds like it could be a driver issue.



It's connected with a USB cable. Also, I don't install Windows on it, it's specifically only used as storage for my files. I install Windows on my OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB SSD.

On another note, I installed Windows on a spare HDD, which was connected internally through one of my SATA ports, that I had laying around to see if the issue would come up, and the same thing happens after installing the nVidia drivers.

So I guess that rules out my external HDD, spare HDD, RevoDrive SSD and leaves my power supply the only thing left. I've gone ahead and sent my PSU back to Corsair for an RMA and should receive the replacement by some time next week. I'm really crossing my fingers and hope this finally resolves this issue, because with my luck lately.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

So I got my power supply replacement in and after formatting my system, I tried to install the nVidia drivers and the same thing, freezes up on the Windows boot screen after restart. I was able to install every other driver for my system and even every other program which doesn't use DirectX or OpenGL that I use on a regular basis including Photoshop.

I also tried older nVidia drivers as old as v285.62 and the same thing happens. Could it be my memory, even though they passed Memtest86+ with no errors running for 24 hours? Because my memory is the only thing left that I haven't replaced.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 4, 2012)

I would have guessed psu


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 4, 2012)

How large is your PSU and how does your rig work with just one of your GTX 580s?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> How large is your PSU and how does your rig work with just one of your GTX 580s?



My PSU is 1200-Watts and I already tried with only one of my GTX 580's installed, which I mentioned in my first post. I'm really stumped at what the issue could be, right now everything works, even Photoshop, except I can't use the native resolution of my display and can't enable any of the Aero desktops.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey mate, I feel for you, that all sucks.

It seems you have tried everything.  There are a couple of things it could be.

1) Your cards were not replaced (despite the shiny film) and are both borked - highly unlikely (have a friend with a spare gpu?).  Also, are you sure your mobo was replaced? Sometimes an RMA sends back the same product.

2) PCI-e slot is faulty.  Try one card at a time in the other x16 slot.

3) Try one memory stick only in one DIMM slot.

I would try option (2) first.  Then (3).

If this only happens with the Nvidia install.  If you get a hold of an AMD card and try that - that will surely identify if it's gfx card/driver or not.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

Will Windows boot in Safe Mode or does it hang? I ask this as it could probably help determine whether Windows is getting borked or if the drivers are hanging up the system at boot.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 4, 2012)

it's probably the memory or PSU

You've RMAed the wrong things.

No idea why would you hassle with a RMA if you didn't found thats the problem, i do not know for USA, but seems like they don't even TEST and just 

This does not work like that in my country, RMA is done by the seller, and the seller tests as well. There are importers and distributors, little companies operate here, for example, microsoft does, but they don't manage hardware to consumers nor support, they only have service for windows and IT help for companies.

Was trying to get a hold of Microsoft in here why they don't sell Microsoft Sidewinder keyboards in local language, he told me they don't even operate, so I had to get a stickers from the seller to block/replace the german text off my keys, problem is, that disables the red leds from being visible... ah

Thankully the german keyboard layout is very similar, identical in buttons except a few letters are mixed. I wasn't happy at the moment, it took me weeks to get a used feel to it and the "STRG", "EINF" "Rollen" ... I have no idea how can "delete" translate to "einf"


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 4, 2012)

I too think its the PCI-E slot - PSU wouldnt make bluescreens always at Nvidia driver install and memory is tested 24h so its ok.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hey mate, I feel for you, that all sucks.
> 
> It seems you have tried everything.  There are a couple of things it could be.
> 
> ...



My motherboard that I RMA'ed has a different serial number than what I had when I first purchased it, same with my video cards, so either they slapped on a new serial number sticker on the same components or they totally replaced them.

I'll try out what you suggested, with option 2 first and post back.

I could ask to borrow my friend's GTX 480 to help me rule out if the issue is truly my GPU's or not if option 2 doesn't work and then try out option 3.



Jstn7477 said:


> Will Windows boot in Safe Mode or does it hang? I ask this as it could probably help determine whether Windows is getting borked or if the drivers are hanging up the system at boot.



I am able to boot into Safe Mode, that's how I was able to get into System Restore and go back to prior the nVidia drivers installation.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2012)

I googled your problem and it seems pretty 'common'.  Obviously a rare issue but it seems to be universally a compatibility issue.  The things most folk blame (where hardware isn't at fault) is Display drivers working poorly with certain OS situations (such as service packs etc).

When did you install the Win 7 service pack?  Can you try installing vga drivers with and without it?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 4, 2012)

Your mobo has plenty of PCI-e slots - try to install 1 GPU in a different slot


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I googled your problem and it seems pretty 'common'.  Obviously a rare issue but it seems to be universally a compatibility issue.  The things most folk blame (where hardware isn't at fault) is Display drivers working poorly with certain OS situations (such as service packs etc).
> 
> When did you install the Win 7 service pack?  Can you try installing vga drivers with and without it?



My Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit came with SP1 already in it. But I never had any issues at all when I first built my rig early this year. All of this started happening recently approx 2 months ago.


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2012)

@Flava0ne

This sounds like a memory issue. The fact that it passed memtest, unfortunately means nothing. The only thing you can say is this:

Passes memtest: maybe ok. Only maybe
Fails memtest: definite fault

How do I know this? I have an old Abit AN8 Utra mobo (uber high end AMD socket 939 board in its day). It ran fine with 4 x 512MB DDR1 sticks in it and overclocked hard, too. Put 4 x 1GB and it would boot fine, but keep locking up hard in Windows (any version) even with all settings at stock and even a little lower. Sometimes it would take 10 minutes, sometimes almost immediately, but always a lockup. Tried the old RAM again and it was ok. Infuriating.

Tried memtest with the new RAM and it was 100% fine it. Beautiful. Yet, it _was_ indeed a memory problem. You know what fixed it? Setting the "memory drive" BIOS setting to "weak", plus setting the memory timings manually, according to the SPD (all sticks same type) instead of Auto. Both of these things had to be done for it to be stable and now it's 100% stable. Weird, huh? It still doesn't like to overclock much with these sticks, but that doesn't matter for a server PC. More RAM is much more important.

So, moral of the story is: don't trust memtest. Just use it to get a feel for the hardware.

I recommend running it with just one stick and see how it goes. Keep trying different sticks in different slots. If no joy, then try other memory sticks off a friend. And yes, in the end it could all boil down to the motherboard being faulty . Don't be afraid to play with the memory settings and make sure you have the latest BIOS in it. Good luck.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

qubit said:


> @Flava0ne
> 
> This sounds like a memory issue. The fact that it passed memtest, unfortunately means nothing. The only thing you can say is this:
> 
> ...



By testing my memory 1 stick at a time, do you mean by installing the nVidia drivers first, shutting off my system, then trying out each stick of RAM and see if I get passed the Windows boot screen and successfully log on to Windows?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 4, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> By testing my memory 1 stick at a time, do you mean by installing the nVidia drivers first, shutting off my system, then trying out each stick of RAM and see if I get passed the Windows boot screen and successfully log on to Windows?



No need to install Nvidia drivers for memtest - memtest works outside of Windows so drivers dont affect it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> By testing my memory 1 stick at a time, do you mean by installing the nVidia drivers first, shutting off my system, then trying out each stick of RAM and see if I get passed the Windows boot screen and successfully log on to Windows?



If the memory is the issue, I would install vga drivers with one stick in.  Some BSOD's can be caused by a hardware change.  Best to have no vga driver, stick in one memory stick, install driver, boot into OS.  If fails, uninstall vga driver, try next stick (on own), install vga driver, boot into OS etc.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> If the memory is the issue, I would install vga drivers with one stick in.  Some BSOD's can be caused by a hardware change.  Best to have no vga driver, stick in one memory stick, install driver, boot into OS.  If fails, uninstall vga driver, try next stick (on own), install vga driver, boot into OS etc.



Cool, thanks for clarifying that! 

The memory seems to be the most reasonable explanation to me ATM.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you tried different Nvidia drivers?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Have you tried different Nvidia drivers?



I mentioned that I tried older drivers as old as 285.62 direct from MSI on the MSI N580GTX Lightning XE downloads page.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 5, 2012)

So, I just finished testing out each stick of memory by putting it in, installing the nVidia GeForce drivers, restarting and if it locked up on the Windows boot screen, rebooted into Safe Mode and performed a System Restore prior to the driver installation and then moving on to testing the next stick of memory.

All 6 sticks of my RAM, individually installed one at a time, locked up on the Windows boot screen after the driver installation.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, now into the realms of IT 101.

1) Try removing your soundcard (leave it out and install vga drivers).  These can be notorious for causing instabilities.  Make sure you uninstall soundcard drivers first.
2) Are both power connectors installed properly into the vga's 8 pin ports?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Okay, now into the realms of IT 101.
> 
> 1) Try removing your soundcard (leave it out and install vga drivers).  These can be notorious for causing instabilities.  Make sure you uninstall soundcard drivers first.
> 2) Are both power connectors installed properly into the vga's 8 pin ports?



Sorry for the late reply, but yeah both 8-pin PCIe power connectors for both GPU's are securely plugged in.

I'll install Windows on a spare HDD, and try installing the nVidia drivers without the sound card installed tomorrow morning.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, after a fresh Windows install onto the HDD, without my sound card and RevoDrive installed, and after installing the nVidia drivers, my system still locked up on the Windows boot screen.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm all outta ideas.

Question.  When did the problem first happen?  Was your system ever stable?

Also, here are other web threads - you're not alone (unless these are you )

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...fter-installing-new-video-drivers-587849.html

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/265656-35-dell-m2010-crashes-installing-video-driver

http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-...l-graphics-3150-drivers-error-0x0000007f.html

http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-...-after-clean-graphic-driver-installation.html

I just had a massively 'Hmmm... I wonder moment".  You're using 64 bit Win 7.  Is it the 64 bit drivers you're using?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm all outta ideas.
> 
> Question.  When did the problem first happen?  Was your system ever stable?
> 
> ...



Yes, the nVidia drivers are 64-bit.

It started about 2 and a half months ago when I started getting constant BSOD's. I thought that the IMC on my mobo might have gone bad since I didn't know that I had to keep my VTT voltage within spec in relation to the DIMM voltage in regards to the X58 chipset. And that's when the RMA'ing started and haven't even overclocked the rig with any of the replacement components that I've received.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe all your memory sticks are screwed but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 6, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Maybe all your memory sticks are screwed but that seems unlikely.



Well, they are the only components left that I haven't RMA'ed. 

Maybe they could be all messed up. I've RMA'ed everything else already so I guess it wouldn't hurt to try to RMA both of my memory kits.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> I thought that the IMC on my mobo might have gone bad since I didn't know that I had to keep my VTT voltage within spec in relation to the DIMM voltage in regards to the X58 chipset.



The IMC is on the CPU on 1366 chips, not the X58 chipset. It sounds like you've RMA'ed a lot of things. Does it crash when the system is idle or only under load? Also have you tried downclocking your memory down to 1066 and having the timings match JEDEC for that speed? Theoretically, if your IMC is to blame putting less stress on the IMC should help.

Also have you tried underclocking everything that is in the CPU? How is stability at lets say 1ghz slower than stock at stock voltages? If it remains stable at the lower clocks it very well could be your 980x. That would be a sad day. 

Edit: Are you booting off the revo drive?




Flava0ne said:


> Well, they are the only components left that I haven't RMA'ed.
> 
> Maybe they could be all messed up. I've RMA'ed everything else already so I guess it wouldn't hurt to try to RMA both of my memory kits.



That is highly unlikely unless you did something ridiculous to them.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The IMC is on the CPU on 1366 chips, not the X58 chipset. It sounds like you've RMA'ed a lot of things. Does it crash when the system is idle or only under load? Also have you tried downclocking your memory down to 1066 and having the timings match JEDEC for that speed? Theoretically, if your IMC is to blame putting less stress on the IMC should help.
> 
> Also have you tried underclocking everything that is in the CPU? How is stability at lets say 1ghz slower than stock at stock voltages? If it remains stable at the lower clocks it very well could be your 980x. That would be a sad day.
> 
> ...



Intel replaced my 980 with a brand new one and I haven't overclocked it at all since I installed it. Everything's been on stock default settings in the BIOS. Only thing I changed was for my on-board SATA controller, IDE to AHCI for my RevoDrive.

My memory is all on stock default at 1066MHz ATM, but everything is on Auto, timings, voltages, etc. I'll try setting the timings manually according to what CPU-Z shows.

It only freezes once I install the nVidia GeForce drivers on reboot on the Windows boot screen. I pretty much have all other drivers including programs that I regularly use including Photoshop with no problems at all.

And yes, I'm booting off my RevoDrive.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> Intel replaced my 980 with a brand new one and I haven't overclocked it at all since I installed it. Everything's been on stock default settings in the BIOS. Only thing I changed was for my on-board SATA controller, IDE to AHCI for my RevoDrive.
> 
> My memory is all on stock default at 1066MHz ATM, but everything is on Auto, timings, voltages, etc. I'll try setting the timings manually according to what CPU-Z shows.
> 
> ...



I've heard of strange issues with booting off of revo drives, but I doubt that is related. I read that you were thinking about trying a different video card ideally one that isn't a nVidia card, because it could be drivers and how they react with your setup. Do you have another video card to try? Also if you have a free drive, could you try installing Windows and booting off a regular SATA drive? It sounds like you've been booting off of the revo drive every time and you've replaced just about everything.

Also what is in your first full size PCI-E slot? Would it happen to be the revo drive?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I've heard of strange issues with booting off of revo drives, but I doubt that is related. I read that you were thinking about trying a different video card ideally one that isn't a nVidia card, because it could be drivers and how they react with your setup. Do you have another video card to try? Also if you have a free drive, could you try installing Windows and booting off a regular SATA drive? It sounds like you've been booting off of the revo drive every time and you've replaced just about everything.
> 
> Also what is in your first full size PCI-E slot? Would it happen to be the revo drive?



I installed Windows on a spare SATA HDD both with the Revo installed and not installed, and my system still locked up on the Windows boot screen after the graphics driver installation.

I won't be able to try another video card until sometime next week when I see my friend. My Revo is installed on my 3rd PCI-e x16 slot, my first video card is installed on the 1st PCI-e x16 slot.

I've replaced everything except for my memory kits, EVERYTHING component wise other then my sound card which I've had for a few years now.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 8, 2012)

Does it freeze at the balls twirling in?  I call that "My balls are frozen!"

Seriously, how long have you waited after it froze?  Maybe just wait it out and let the drivers do their thing.  My rig has done that, and I was worried, so i restarted a few times, thinking oh shit, then I just let it roll.  It worked out.

Might be premature in the reboots...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> I installed Windows on a spare SATA HDD both with the Revo installed and not installed, and my system still locked up on the Windows boot screen after the graphics driver installation.
> 
> I won't be able to try another video card until sometime next week when I see my friend. My Revo is installed on my 3rd PCI-e x16 slot, my first video card is installed on the 1st PCI-e x16 slot.
> 
> I've replaced everything except for my memory kits, EVERYTHING component wise other then my sound card which I've had for a few years now.



So it crashes without fail once the nVidia drivers are installed but not before, regardless of either 580s installed, but once the drivers are removed it boots. Huh. That is very strange. Try to get your hands on any AMD video card to rule out drivers just in case there is a conflict.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 8, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Does it freeze at the balls twirling in?  I call that "My balls are frozen!"
> 
> Seriously, how long have you waited after it froze?  Maybe just wait it out and let the drivers do their thing.  My rig has done that, and I was worried, so i restarted a few times, thinking oh shit, then I just let it roll.  It worked out.
> 
> Might be premature in the reboots...



Yeah, I know what you're saying! 

I've had that happen before and it booted into Windows just fine when my rig was up and running the way it's supposed to. Lately I've waited about 5 minues and still stayed locked. You saying wait longer? Because 5 minutes seemed like an eternity to me, especially staring at those "frozen balls!"


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 8, 2012)

feel your pain,,,,Catalyst Version  12.3 took down my system.... every other version worked fine no issues.  Never figured out why.... but definitely a driver issue.. ..Total hail mary but have tried mb a bios update/flash?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 8, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> feel your pain,,,,Catalyst Version  12.3 took down my system.... every other version worked fine no issues.  Never figured out why.... but definitely a driver issue.. ..Total hail mary but have tried mb a bios update/flash?



Oh yeah, I did that as soon as I received my replacement mobo.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 8, 2012)

Chipset drivers loaded?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 8, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Chipset drivers loaded?



Yup.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> Yup.



You know, you should grab yourself a cheap video card just to have in case of emergencies. I have an old ATI Radeon x300 SE with 64mb of VRAM that lives on PCI-E that acts as my backup card. It does next to nothing, but it works. At the time I got it brand new it costs 30 USD, so it might be worth while investing in a cheap chip. There could always be a cheap one on B/S/T too.

Maybe something like this: PowerColor Go! Green AX5450 1GBK3-SH Radeon HD 545...


----------



## Jetster (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you run memtest? That should have been your first test if it will load


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Did you run memtest? That should have been your first test if it will load



You've not read the whole thread, have you? 

He's run it and also tried running with each single stick of RAM isolated.

It's the most fucked up install problem I've ever seen.  

My final suggestion would be;

1) complete wipe/reformat of the HDD (NOT revo).
2) install *only* gfx card, HDD, optical drive. DO NOT even touch the Revo or Soundcard.
3) boot up and instal windows.
4) install only the essential chipset drivers
5) install vga drivers.

If you've done those steps then it can't even be a driver clash from the vga.  In fact, I'd go so far as to say your Windows copy is dodgy or corrupted.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

It sounds like a driver conflict to me because it happens every time he installs nVidia drivers but not before. I too recommend only installing a single PCI-E card (your video card,) and see where that gets you.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

If you have access to another PC test both your vga cards individually in another system, if one or both of the cards ammit the same issue while the Forceware driver is loading into windows you may need to raise another RMA; if this is the case, before sending them off make a note of the serial numbers on the card/s that you are sending in, go as far as taking pictures.  

+1 the54thvoid 
"1) Your cards were not replaced (despite the shiny film) and are both borked - highly unlikely" I would add to this; although unlikley it is not impossible! you will be able to eliminate this by using the aforementioned test to rule this out.

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 8, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> You've not read the whole thread, have you?
> 
> He's run it and also tried running with each single stick of RAM isolated.
> 
> ...



I already tried that when I uninstalled both my Revo and sound card on my spare HDD.

I'll try and borrow my friend's copy of his Windows 7 disc and give it a try when I see him on Monday to borrow his video card to help me troubleshoot some more.

EDIT: I just realized that it can't be my Windows installation disc because I used it to format my cousin's computer about a week ago, he has an MSI N480GTX Lightning video card and I was able to install the latest nVidia GeForce drivers for it without any issues.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 10, 2012)

I just tried installing the nVidia GeForce drivers in Safe Mode, and on restart, it still froze on the Windows 7 boot screen. But this time I heard the Windows Start Up Sound and the clock display on my Logitech G19 keyboard was fully working, it's usually what I look at to see if my system is locked up or not. I also tried using a VGA to DVI cable instead of my HDMI cable to see if that'll work, but nope.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> I just tried installing the nVidia GeForce drivers in Safe Mode, and on restart, it still froze on the Windows 7 boot screen. But this time I heard the Windows Start Up Sound and the clock display on my Logitech G19 keyboard was fully working, it's usually what I look at to see if my system is locked up or not. I also tried using a VGA to DVI cable instead of my HDMI cable to see if that'll work, but nope.



So the display is locked up but the system appears to boot? If you enable RDC can you connect in when the screen appears to be frozen? Is it possible only the display locks up and the rest of your rig doesn't?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 11, 2012)

Long shot.  Which HDMI port are you using on your Bravia?  I found a forum post elsewhere that says only PORT 3 on that model will accept a PC input.  If you're already using that, I'm shit outta ideas again.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 11, 2012)

havent read through the 3 pages of thread but first impressions are a memory issue


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 11, 2012)

Ofcourse it's RAM ... that's the first thing you should be looking at, most of the time it's the most obvious cause as it's the most fragile and most unstable of all of the hardware, PSUs come in second, but only if you have a crappy low-cost brand however.

You've wasted your time RMAing everything else, the most funniest thing, they've actually sent you back new hardware, it is ridicolous how RMA works, free hardware


I think those companies know lot's of people have no idea but they just make good RMA for PR and company image purposes, i think that's probably the case.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 11, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Ofcourse it's RAM ... that's the first thing you should be looking at, most of the time it's the most obvious cause as it's the most fragile and most unstable of all of the hardware, PSUs come in second, but only if you have a crappy low-cost brand however.
> 
> You've wasted your time RMAing everything else, the most funniest thing, they've actually sent you back new hardware, it is ridicolous how RMA works, free hardware
> 
> ...



Well, he's used memtest which as we know isn't perfect.  Furthermore he's tried the installs with each stick of RAM separately.  It failed with each stick?  That implies every stick of RAM he has is faulty.  Which is possible but as mentioned, highly unlikely.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> havent read through the 3 pages of thread



That is your first problem. He has swapped out a lot and if it were ram, it wouldn't suddenly act up when you install forceware drivers. If ram was faulty, he would be having issues even before we installed forceware drivers.

So when are you getting your hands on a different video card to test out that doesn't use forceware drivers, because it seriously sounds like a device conflict.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That is your first problem. He has swapped out a lot and if it were ram, it wouldn't suddenly act up when you install forceware drivers. If ram was faulty, he would be having issues even before we installed forceware drivers.
> 
> So when are you getting your hands on a different video card to test out that doesn't use forceware drivers, because it seriously sounds like a device conflict.



Did he changed the motherboard?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Did he changed the motherboard?



Yes, iirc he has replaced everything except memory and there are no indications of memory issues without the forceware drivers installed. It's not like the GPUs don't work either, they work just fine without drivers.

How much control does your BIOS give you? Have you disabled everything that you don't use to try and free up some IRQs?

I'm still very interested to hear that he still hears the Windows 7 start up chime, which means the system could be booting but the display is stuck, but only after installing drivers which would make this clearly a software issue.

If you really want to see the state of your desktop if it is booting with the GPUs borking out, install a VNC server and connect using a VNC client, because it could be something as simple as your display reporting the wrong DDC data or nVidia's drivers are reading your displays DDC correctly.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 11, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Long shot.  Which HDMI port are you using on your Bravia?  I found a forum post elsewhere that says only PORT 3 on that model will accept a PC input.  If you're already using that, I'm shit outta ideas again.



I just tried out HDMI port 3 and the same thing. But I've been using HDMI port 1 since I first got my Bravia and it was working perfectly fine before all this started happening.

My friend is coming by later today with his video card to help me troubleshoot, I'll post back the results.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 11, 2012)

What about selling everything except the hard drive and simply move to another hardware completely

I wouldn ever do RMAs in a situation like this, but i can pardon, there was no way to predict it.

Seems like GPU drivers are simply not compatible with this setup. There may be no point with trying the same model GPU with same drivers. I hope the GPU is another model completely or another vendor, latter is better.


This is the world of PCs here, that means all of the RMAs were for nothing, but that's what it takes to find the problem, it's the drivers, because it freezes when they are loaded.



2 Choices:
1. Move to another motherboard model completely, different chipset, different socket, or different vendor. If that doesn't work it's the CPU mismatch, then do the same for CPU.

2. Move to another GPU vendor to avoid forceware completely.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> What about selling everything except the hard drive and simply move to another hardware completely
> 
> I wouldn ever do RMAs in a situation like this, but i can pardon, there was no way to predict it.
> 
> ...



You're asking him to replace his 980x setup. Are you insane or are you just out of touch with how much equivalent hardware on X79 will cost?  I think that is a little extreme before we even figure out what is wrong in the first place.

Flava: Seriously, you said you hear the Windows 7 chime. Find a way to use a remote connection to get into your computer after your display locks up, I'm not convinced that your entire system is actually locking up but rather just the video output. I don't recall but have you tried using a display other than your Bravia? Some HDTVs don't play well with video cards out of the box because once forceware drivers are installed, nVidia will try to configure the resolution and everything to work with the display and it could be misreading your displays DDC if it is even available, I'm assuming it is.


----------



## therob (Jun 11, 2012)

Long shot, but thought I'd just register to ask this, since you've pretty much tried everything and would deserve to finally get to the bottom of this...

Have you tried installing NVIDIA drivers without the HDMI Audio driver?


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 11, 2012)

therob said:


> Long shot, but thought I'd just register to ask this, since you've pretty much tried everything and would deserve to finally get to the bottom of this...
> 
> Have you tried installing NVIDIA drivers without the HDMI Audio driver?



Nope, but I'll give it a try and post back with the results.

BTW, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 11, 2012)

I just tried to install only the graphics drivers, without the HD audio drivers and 3D drivers, and my system still froze on the Windows 7 boot screen on restart.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 11, 2012)

So, I was able to try out my friend's EVGA GTX 480 on my rig, and it works perfectly fine after installing the nVidia drivers. I was even playing BF3 for a good 2 hours, finally! I've been dying to play it again. LOL

But now I have my messed up N580GTX Lightning XE's back in and everything looks like shit again. LOL

I guess it's my video cards that's been causing all this.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 12, 2012)

Good that you found the problem!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty expected result, the drivers just don't work for that model, report the critical bug to nvidia.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you tried beta drivers? The latest is 301.24.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-301.24-beta-driver.html


----------



## Flava0ne (Jun 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried beta drivers? The latest is 301.24.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-301.24-beta-driver.html



No, I haven't. I'm worried about trying Beta drivers, because the last time I did on my old rig, my GTX 275 got messed up.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 12, 2012)

Flava0ne said:


> No, I haven't. I'm worried about trying Beta drivers, because the last time I did on my old rig, my GTX 275 got messed up.



That's silly. Even if it does it's fixable no prob. , and it surely won't destroy hardware, if it were broken and causin overheating for everybody they would have removed them by now. 

Just try it, if it messes up your PC, come back for help.


----------

